# Kleines Problem mit Subdomain



## cantafunk (15. März 2004)

hallo, 
ich habe im confixx ganz normal eine subdomain angelegt. diese leitet auf ein forum weiter. 
wie kann ich das jetzt bewerkstelligen das aber nachdem die forumseite geladen ist, auch weiterhin http://forum.meineseite.de steht 

denn wenn die seite geladen wurde springt die url automatisch auf http://meineseite.de/forum. 

hat jmd ne idee? 

gruss


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. März 2004)

Arbeite mit Frames, wenn's denn sein muss.


----------



## cantafunk (15. März 2004)

ansonsten geht sowas dann nicht? 

schade, denn mit frames möchte ich nicht arbeiten, und das ist eh ein forum ohne frames...

trotzdem danke für deine antwort

gruss
canta


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (16. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von cantafunk _
> *hallo,
> ich habe im confixx ganz normal eine subdomain angelegt. diese leitet auf ein forum weiter.
> wie kann ich das jetzt bewerkstelligen das aber nachdem die forumseite geladen ist, auch weiterhin http://forum.meineseite.de steht *



Hoi,

guck mal im Admin-Panel des Forums, was für eine Domain da definiert ist. Vermutlich ist nicht die Subdomain eingetragen sondern Domain/Unterverzeichnis  

In Confixx musst Du die Domain direkt auf den Ordner des Webspaces verweisen lassen, in dem sich das Forum befindet, also bloß nicht extern verlinken mit http://


----------



## cantafunk (16. März 2004)

Hi Dominik, 
vielen dank für deine schnelle antwort. Es hat geklappt wie du es erklärt hast. 


gruss
canta


----------

